
Apple Faces Class Action Lawsuit Over 'Defective' Keyboards - devy
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/05/14/macbook-pro-keyboard-class-action-lawsuit/
======
notadoc
Pro Apple users standards are now so low that we'll be delighted and thrilled
if/when they release a MacBook Pro with a keyboard that reliably works, and
that has an escape key and function row again.

Several of my colleagues and friends gave up on waiting and jumped to Lenovo
or system76. I personally went with a refurb 2015 MacBook Pro and am keeping
my fingers crossed, and know a large number of others who are doing the same.

------
lobster_johnson
Dupe (of same news event, not same article):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17054710](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17054710)

